# WOW Song



## Y4rG0 (4. November 2010)

*Huhu zusammen!*

Seid einigen Jahren mache ich selber Musik im Bereich Rap / Hiphop.
Vor einigen Monaten schon habe ich in meinem Homestudio aus 
Spaß einen WOW - Song recordet. Da mir die Qualität der Abmischung 
nicht zusagt landete er nie auf einem Album oder Tape deshalb
habe ich ihn Freunden aus WOW gezeigt. Da er ihnen gefiel habe ich ihn
nun auf Youtube veröffentlicht. 

Eventuell gefällt er auch dem ein oder anderem Buffed user.
Deshalb viel Spaß mit dem Song *"Hier kommt der Lichking"*
*
*
_(Leider sind die Vocals etwas leise) _
_
_
*Einfach hier klicken:*
_Link direkt zu Youtube
_
_
_
Sollte es euch gefallen mache ich vielleicht mal mehr 

gruß

y4rg0 ( Wow- Schinobi / Lordaeron / wsp me)


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2010)

Ich persönlich kann allein mit dem Stil rein gar nichts anfangen, aber gehe davon aus dass Liebhaber davon es ok finden werden


----------



## Y4rG0 (4. November 2010)

JA Hiphop ist immer so eine Sache  Gerade in der MMO Szene meist ein No-Go  
Danke für deine Meinung!


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann allein mit dem Stil rein gar nichts anfangen, aber gehe davon aus dass Liebhaber davon es ok finden werden



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen... für mich ists nix aber es klingt genau nach dem HipHop, den ich so mitbekomme. 
Also fällt weder positiv noch negativ auf. Also sollte es gut sein für Freunde dieser Musik


----------



## Onenightman (4. November 2010)

Also ich bin 14 mag aber net wirklich so hiphop rap aber ich kenn genug leute auf meiner Schule die von A-Z alles hören (ok ich gebs zu Kool Savas Samy Deluxe hör ich auch ^^)
Deine Stimme der Rhytmus passt gut zusammen
Der text also das was ich da am meisten raushören kann ist eindeutig....

Hier kommt der LichKing!^^


Ne aber jetz im ernst ist aufjedenfall nichts wofür man sich schämen muss


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2010)

Find ich irgendwie lustig^^ 7/10
ist wirklich kein schlechter song


----------

